# Your take on Multivitamins?(B12, Fish oils, magnesium etc you name it) Do they really help the body?



## Fruity

*Your take on Multivitamins?(B12, Fish oils, magnesium etc you name it) Do they really help the body?*

I haven't seen any studies proving the effectiveness of little capsules/pills on health. And I've been told time and again that these little pills do do jack shyt, from Teachers and Doctors alike. 

Yet there's such a huge market for them.


----------



## bigdog

I take animal pak and love it. When i forget to take it i feel sluggish. I like taking multi!


----------



## Iron1

They'll help if your diet is deficient.

It's also a bit of a double edged sword with vitamin toxicity and all.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Little evidence they help at all. Waste of money imo.


----------



## trodizzle

Multivitamin to me is an insurance policy, so I take it. (I take Animal Pak)
Fish oil is my other daily supplement, I take it for joints. (I take Muscle Pharm)


----------



## snake

Iron1 said:


> They'll help if your diet is deficient.
> 
> It's also a bit of a double edged sword with vitamin toxicity and all.



Yeah, you need to be careful with overloading. I personally stay away from the ones that have iron in them. I don't need more of that and there's a link to iron and heart disease.



PillarofBalance said:


> Little evidence they help at all. Waste of money imo.



There's no research that taking in Vit & Mins has any health benefits?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

snake said:


> Yeah, you need to be careful with overloading. I personally stay away from the ones that have iron in them. I don't need more of that and there's a link to iron and heart disease.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no research that taking in Vit & Mins has any health benefits?



Minimal if any and inconclusive at best.


----------



## MrRippedZilla

Serious lack of context in this thread.

With regards to multivits, the research does NOT focus on dieting individuals so to suggest that its minimal effects on normal, non-deficient individuals somehow translates to this group would be a serious misapplication of data. 
Especially when we consider that practically *EVERY* single diet causes deficiencies no matter how healthy they may appear on the surface (note that the diets mentioned here were not "severe" by any stretch of the imagination):
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20537171

THEN we can focus on athletes where high energy expenditure combined with food selection criteria can also cause deficiencies. Here are two studies illustrating the deficiencies in elity bodybuilders (1) and endurance athletes (2):
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8167655
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18500963 

And don't even get me started on the plephora of benefits to specific supplements like fish oil, D3, etc.

So yes, in context specific situations like this (dieting, etc) multivit supplementation does make perfect sense in order to play it safe and cover your bases


----------



## BiologicalChemist

Waste of money and ur gonna piss it out. If you have a solid diet there's no need. If you are gonna waste money on supps the only ones I would use are digestive enzymes, probiotics (enteric coated), & whey protein isolate. Maybe tumeric, fish oil....and niacin (for cholesterol).


----------



## Fruity

rippedzilla has given me an interesting viewpoint on this, until now I was with POB.


----------



## John Ziegler

I think the Vitamins work great on me I can always tell a difference.

Couple things also to mention I don't use them on a regular basis.

With the b12 I use 1000mcg once a week for 3 weeks than take 2 weeks off.

The whole food multivitamin I will add to my kambucha once every 3 days for 3 weeks then take 2 weeks off.

Yes I know cycling these things isn't necessary but I do it anyway because I don't want to get used to it and not feel the difference anymore type of deal.


----------



## MrRippedZilla

Zeigler Robertson said:


> I think the Vitamins work great on me I can always tell a difference.
> 
> Couple things also to mention I don't use them on a regular basis.
> 
> With the b12 I use 1000mcg once a week for 3 weeks than take 2 weeks off.
> 
> The whole food multivitamin I will add to my kambucha once every 3 days for 3 weeks then take 2 weeks off.
> 
> Yes I know cycling these things isn't necessary but I do it anyway because I don't want to get used to it and not feel the difference anymore type of deal.



Placebo is a hell of a drug


----------



## DocDePanda187123

MrRippedZilla said:


> Placebo is a hell of a drug



Can you recommend me a good UGL source of placebo? How often do I pin it? Can I stack it with anything else?


----------



## MrRippedZilla

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Can you recommend me a good UGL source of placebo? How often do I pin it? Can I stack it with anything else?



I'm not the expert but I keep hearing good things about this "tillacle labs"...quality pharma grade powders from the mountains of Peru...

Pinning frequency is individual specific but the Peruvians, in ancient Spanish textbooks, loved to stack it with a bit of "Mierda de Toro" and plenty of "Disparates" to create an environment known as "Cero Ganancia"...

You will see nothing, but feel everything bro


----------



## Fruity

I'd like you all to PM or post me your qualifications to take part in this topic. 

On one hand I have doctors and teachers and POB saying its silly.
/
On the other hand everyone else here seems to be for it.


----------



## ToolSteel

Fruity said:


> I'd like you all to PM or post me your qualifications to take part in this topic.
> 
> On one hand I have doctors and teachers and POB saying its silly.
> /
> On the other hand everyone else here seems to be for it.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Fruity said:


> I'd like you all to PM or post me your qualifications to take part in this topic.
> 
> On one hand I have doctors and teachers and POB saying its silly.
> /
> On the other hand everyone else here seems to be for it.



I'm a panda and we pandas know a lot of shit


----------



## snake

MrRippedZilla said:


> Serious lack of context in this thread.
> 
> With regards to multivits.......



Rip is always letting the facts get in the way of a good argument.

Nice read brother by the way. The next attack is probably going to be on uptake and timing.


----------



## Seeker

I'm going to elaborate a bit on what POB said. There is no scientific proof that vitamin supplements prevent disease or improves health. Theirs no denying that long term defiencies can cause illness but for a healthy individual they are not necessary. It can also be a bad thing. Many of these multi vitamins contain 100% or even more of the daily allowance. A person who may have a preexisting medical condition that has a vitamin defiency might consider taking a vitamin to address that defiency but for the rest of is healthy peeps it's unnecessary.


----------



## MrRippedZilla

Seeker said:


> I'm going to elaborate a bit on what POB said. There is no scientific proof that vitamin supplements prevent disease or improves health. Theirs no denying that long term defiencies can cause illness but for a healthy individual they are not necessary. It can also be a bad thing. Many of these multi vitamins contain 100% or even more of the daily allowance. A person who may have a preexisting medical condition that has a vitamin defiency might consider taking a vitamin to address that defiency but for the rest of is healthy peeps it's unnecessary.



I respect your opinion, but have to disagree.

Healthy or not, if your dieting, and dieters shouldn't be ignored when making these recommendations, it makes no sense to not consume a basic multivit as an insurance policy when you KNOW that your not going to hit your individual RDI. 
There is no such thing as a "healthy, balanced caloric deficit"...this is complete bullshit and it doesn't exist. In fact, IMO, "balanced" and "deficit" are mutually exclusive terms.  
To illustrate this, I'll go into the specifics of what a paper I quoted earlier found when comparing popular diet plans:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20537171

- Mediterranean diet was only 55.56% efficient and only provided 100% RDI for 15/27 micronutrients. 
- Low fat diet was only 51.85% efficient and only provided 100% RDI for 14/27 micronutrients.
- Low carb diet was only 44.44% efficient and only provided 100% RDI for 12/27 micronutrients.
- "South Beach" diet (low carb, minimal sat fat) was only 22.22% sufficient and only provided 100% RDI for 6/27 micronutrients.
- 6 micronutrients were consistently low on all diet plans and these were vit B7, vit D (good luck getting enough of this through food alone), vit E, chromium, iodine and molybdenum. 
- RDI is actually too low when it comes to some micronutrients (Vit D for example) and this exacerbates the results.

This goes to show that no matter how healthy you are, or how healthy you may eat, no matter how much you adjust your macros, the fact that your in a caloric deficit puts you at risk of developing micronutrient deficiencies. 
A multivit is a cheap way of safeguarding against this temporary problem.


----------



## MS1605

I take fish oil and glucosamine and my brain tells me i can feel a difference when i stop. You can call it placebo but then i would bring up some matrix shit. What is real? If my brain says i feel better on supps what is the difference if i really feel better or if i just perseive i feel better? Is there a difference? 


There is no spoon...


----------



## Fruity

MS1605 said:


> I take fish oil and glucosamine and my brain tells me i can feel a difference when i stop. You can call it placebo but then i would bring up some matrix shit. What is real? If my brain says i feel better on supps what is the difference if i really feel better or if i just perseive i feel better? Is there a difference?
> 
> 
> There is no spoon...



Mind over matter. If you feel better, you are better.


----------



## snake

I have my beliefs on this but so far, Rip is the only one who has brought any research to the table.


----------



## ToolSteel

snake said:


> I have my beliefs on this but so far, Rip is the only one who has brought any research to the table.


He's good at what he does


----------



## bigdog

I have no research other than when I miss my multi I do feel sluggish. maybe it is just a mental thing but I feel it so I take them. my diet has been on point for over a year and my weight loss says it all so with that being said, I took my multi throughout my journey and it worked well so im sticking with it! (lost 218lbs so far!)


----------



## thqmas

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Can you recommend me a good UGL source of placebo? How often do I pin it? Can I stack it with anything else?



I bought Placebo and got it a week ago, I'm pretty sure it's bunk!

I am pinnig for a week 100 img (imaginary milligrams) ED, and nothing!

Here's a pic of the stuff. Do you guys think it's legit, or was I scammed?


----------



## ToolSteel

thqmas said:


> I bought Placebo and got it a week ago, I'm pretty sure it's bunk!
> 
> I am pinnig for a week 100 img (imaginary milligrams) ED, and nothing!
> 
> Here's a pic of the stuff. Do you guys think it's legit, or was I scammed?


That's definitely 100% legit placebo. Try pinning e5h


----------



## NbleSavage

thqmas said:


> I bought Placebo and got it a week ago, I'm pretty sure it's bunk!
> 
> I am pinnig for a week 100 img (imaginary milligrams) ED, and nothing!
> 
> Here's a pic of the stuff. Do you guys think it's legit, or was I scammed?



You need a better placebo...or a more vivid imagination...


----------



## thqmas

Fruity sold it to me. I guess I'll stay with Yams for now.


----------



## Seeker

The research that Zilla put forth is based on a group of people who were for whatever reason on one of these fad, popular calorie restricted diets,  Maybe popular but not really all that healthy.  These people most likely are candidates for specific dietary vitamin supplementation to help their deficiencies while on these diets. Now let's focus on what I would like to think is the majority of the people on this board. I would hope that most of us, I know I do, I would guess that Zilla does as well,  have and eat a well balanced diet consisting of  vegetables, fruits, grains, etc.. there's a great chance you are reaching your daily suggested intake. And even if one ( pob ) indulges in less than a stellar diet ( pop tarts ) many of these foods are still fortified wirh vitamins and minerals. If you are taking a vitamin supplement in addition to eating well,  AND consuming some fortified foods, you are most likely reaching vitamin levels much higher than the recommended amounts, this can be just as ,if not more dangerous than being deficient. 

I can understand let's say a bodybuilder getting ready for a show where he's weeks out and his diet is very strict using vitamins to balance out lack of nutrients. But this is just temporary. I look at this post as in  general daily use of adding a multi vitamin to an already well balanced diet and my answer is still NO. Absolutely unnecessary and could be even dangerous.


----------



## snake

I hear you Seek but where's the data? Something, anything that says VitMins are harmful or even not required. The levels for some V/M are the low bar by design. 






Percent of Americans not meeting the RDA


----------



## AlphaD

I think the biggest thing is *Do not rely only on supplements*. 

There isn’t sufficient data to suggest that healthy people benefit by taking certain vitamin or mineral supplements in excess of the daily recommended allowance. 
There are some observational studies suggesting that using some vitamins can lower rates of cardiovascular disease and/or lower risk factor levels. However, it’s unclear in these studies whether supplements caused these improvements, or just a better diet by the individuals


----------



## Seeker

http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/10/22/curbing-the-enthusiasm-on-daily-multivitamins

I would like to think that most of us already know that too much of anything is not a good thing.


----------



## Bro Bundy

we inject anything that comes in a bottle I dont think a multi V is gonna do any harm..I like fish oil and a multi


----------



## Seeker

Not Telling anyone what to do. Im sharing my opinion as to why I dont take one and won't recommend to people who ask.  In the end you can do whatever the FUK you wanna do! Lol


----------



## Bro Bundy

Seeker said:


> Not Telling anyone what to do. Im sharing my opinion as to why I dont take one and won't recommend to people who ask.  In the end you can do whatever the FUK you wanna do! Lol



I only take a multi cause I like my piss to have a neon glow to it compare to my usual toxic orange color


----------



## snake

Bro Bundy said:


> I only take a multi cause I like my piss to have a neon glow to it compare to my usual toxic orange color



Hit up the Tren BB and reduce your water intake to half for the full effect.


----------



## Revelations

The way I view it is a full-spectrum multi covers any thing your lacking which is highly likely if you eat the same foods on a regular basis. Rainbow light is a pretty cost effective choice ($20 for 150 on Ebay) that makes it worth taking in my opinion.


----------



## who_gives_a_shit

i think the quality of the vitamin is what you should look for. The cheap one a days are bullshit and made of synthetic crap derived from limestone and rocks basically. where as a decent multi you have to take a few a day and every ingredient is derived from fruits and vegetables etc. they have probiotics too


----------



## ironhardempress

i take high dose fish oil capsules every day for my janky heart. When i don't take them my heart has a habit of occasionally doing the cha-cha in my chest. other than that i take biotin for my hair and skin, and recently (a month ago) started taking DHEA but idk if it makes any difference in my overall health.


----------

